# Puppy diarrhea



## Levon2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi! Just have a question about my 5 month old GSD. On monday he had a normal poo first thing in the am. Shorthly after he had explosive diarrhea for the first time. And then he needed to go out 2 more times and just sprayed watery poop. Took him to the vet and he started him on antibiotics and probiotics. The fecal analysis was negative. Since then he has been on a bland diet of lean hamburger and macaroni (as per the v


----------



## Levon2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

The previous message sent before I was done.....

Hi! Just have a question about my 5 month old GSD. On monday he had a normal poo first thing in the am. Shorthly after he had explosive diarrhea for the first time. And then he needed to go out 2 more times and just sprayed watery poop. Took him to the vet and he started him on antibiotics and probiotics. The fecal analysis was negative. Since then he has been on a bland diet of lean hamburger and macaroni (as per the vet) We are on day 4 and just want to know when it should be getting better. He is still having liquidy BM's but a little thicker than they were. His energy is about 50% back since Monday but not our energetic pup Our vet said to wait until he has a solid BM before giving him his kibble again but our poor pup is starving!!! Just hoping someone can ease our worries  Thanks!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How much beef and macaroni are you feeding him? I would try giving him the same amount of the vet's diet as his regular food. This has happened with our dog a lot when she was younger, also are you able to feed more frequent but smaller meals, so his tummy is not empty for a long period of time?

FYI, our vet has a bland diet that has more variety - carbs are pasta and white rice, proteins are cottage cheese, boiled chicken or beef, proportions are 1:1 carbs to protein. Hope you puppy starts feeling like himself soon!


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Our new puppy is going through the same thing but after a few days our vet gave us prescription canned food for him and it seems to be doing the trick. Will have to watch him because his poop seemed a little off tonight.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

After three days of a bland diet, he should be back to normal poo. I would be calling the vet in the morning to talk about this. He's still reacting to something, whether it's the burger and macaroni, the antibiotics, the probiotics, or he's still got the origianal problem, it's hard to say. I would not wait any longer on this.


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

and dont forget that canned 100% pumpkin is a life saver if all the testing comes up negative


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

You could also try chicken and rice. If it doesn't get better after awhile I would consider getting a supplement. My pup had diarrhea also and every test was negative and he had no worms. We decided to get him Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics, it helps in digestive aid. You can find it on the internet. It has helped drastically and he has solid poops now just after a couple days.
Hope this helps and hope he gets better soon.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

luke4275 said:


> and dont forget that canned 100% pumpkin is a life saver if all the testing comes up negative


Yes, this has worked great for our 4 1/2 month pup who easily would get loose stool.. All tests from the vet were neg. 2 tablespoons per day mixed with her food works great.


----------



## capella008 (Aug 8, 2012)

My 3 month old pup is going through the same thing. She's been having loose stools for the past few weeks now. All fecals and the giardia test came back negative. Previously, I mixed ground beef or turkey with brown rice in her food and it gave her a nice solid stool, but as soon as I weaned her off of it the stools were loose again. Last week, the vet gave us some probiotics to try with her food, but that did nothing. So this week we're trying the Hill's Prescription i/d along with a broad spectrum dewormer for 3 days and an antibiotic (but i think that could also be for her possible infection in her lady parts...oy). 

If this doesn't work, I was considering changing her food. Currently we have her on Chicken Soup for the Soul puppy formula...but I'm having a hard time even deciding what I would switch her to that would be in a decent price range and still a good quality food. We pay about $40 for a 35lb bag of Chicken Soup. Any suggestions? If all else fails I'll try the pumpkin for a little while too...


----------

